

Sharp's 32-inch 4K LCD monitors (eyes-on) - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/sharps-4k-igzo-lcd-monitors-eyes-on/

======
pdknsk
This is a poor quality article. More information and better pictures below.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4862537>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5260600>

Plus bonus link of Crysis 3 on said monitor.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5628467>

------
bsimpson
Why is a 3 month old CES review on the front page? Considering this is the
only result in Google Shopping, and they have a stock of -1, I don't think
this is even available yet:

[http://www.shopblt.com/item/sharp-electronics-32in-igzo-
lcd-...](http://www.shopblt.com/item/sharp-electronics-32in-igzo-lcd-
hd/sharp_pnk321.html)

------
DiabloD3
Its rumored that the next Apple Cinema and iMac screens will be Sharp IZGO
panels.

Delicious 4k in 32", I can't wait.

------
rayiner
Could IGZO be the technology that pulls Sharp away from the edge of
bankruptcy? Or is there not enough money in panel manufacturing?

------
dmbaggett
More realistically, there's a new 4K2K display from Seiki (a Chinese
manufacturer) for $1199 (available from TigerDirect and a few others). It's
50" and you can only run it at 30Hz (3840x2160x30p) because it has an HDMI
port and not a display port. (HDMI 1.4 only allows up to that bandwidth.)

I've been trying it out as a monitor; I'm not sure it's really usable as such;
text looks pretty bad on it. I'm hoping that fixing that just requires some
calibration. There's a detailed discussion of this display here:
[http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?98027-1299-Seiki...](http://www.reduser.net/forum/showthread.php?98027-1299-Seiki-
UHDTV-50-quot-SE50UY04-Bought-it-today)

In any case, it definitely seems 2013 is the year we'll start to get
affordable 8MP monitors, which is great news for those of us running 2-3 30"
panels.

